# Syncros RR1.5 for everyday wheels?



## secteur (Jul 20, 2013)

I am planning to have a set of wheels built and was close to pulling the trigger on a H Plus Son, White industries build. The LBS told me today about a take off set of Syncros RR1.5 carbon wheels with aluminum brake track. I am a recreational rider and the Syncros is probably a little overkill but I can get them for about $240 more than the build I was looking at.
my question is will this wheel set be a suitable everyday wheel for a cycling enthusiast weighing 174 lbs that will last as long as the build?
What DT Swiss hubs do they use on that wheel the 240's?


----------



## secteur (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone have any insight on this Syncros wheel, durability for everyday riding or more of a pure race wheel? Mostly flat roads in fair condition as our winters are pretty brutal.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Syncros have 16/20 spokes with hidden nipple and "Claimed" Weight is 1650.

You can build the H Plus with 24/28 Sapim Laser or CX Rays and White Hubs and be lighter than that, and have more spokes and more dependability without having to remove a tire and rim strip to true it up if you hit a pot hole.


----------



## secteur (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks didn't think about the issue of not being able to get at the nipple.


----------



## secteur (Jul 20, 2013)

LBS made an offer I couldn't refuse on the Syncros wheel. Wheels, skewers, Conti gp400 with tubes and a dura ace cassette for just a little more than the custom build was going to be. Took them for a short spin today and am impressed so far.
post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

secteur said:


> LBS made an offer I couldn't refuse on the Syncros wheel.


They probably couldn't believe their luck. So what's the benefit of a set of wheels that are heavier than customs, more expensive, harder and more expensive to work on and with so few spokes they'll go wildly out of true if you break one?

16/20 spokes for everyday wheels? Cough.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> They probably couldn't believe their luck. So what's the benefit of a set of wheels that are heavier than customs, more expensive, harder and more expensive to work on and with so few spokes they'll go wildly out of true if you break one?
> 
> 16/20 spokes for everyday wheels? Cough.


LOL! You're killing me Mike


----------



## secteur (Jul 20, 2013)

Well in this case they are about the same weight as the custom and in my mind a better deal and a better fit for my needs. Mike I really wasn't asking for an opinion but thanks for offering one.
dont so much care what you think I am pretty happy with a great set of wheels at a great price.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

secteur said:


> Mike *I really wasn't asking for an opinion* but thanks for offering one.


No problem; I was just going off this - "Anyone have any insight on this Syncros wheel, durability for everyday riding ".



> dont so much care what you think


No problem; I was just going off this - "Anyone have any insight on this Syncros wheel, durability for everyday riding ".


----------



## secteur (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice work, easy to beat on a guy AFTER he makes a purchase.
where we're you the last week with your infinite wisdom??


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

secteur said:


> where we're you the last week with your infinite wisdom??


Here, as always, for the past 16 years. Just ask.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't worry about Mike. You are going to be fine with those wheels. Stupid little companies like Shimano, SRAM and Campagnolo build tons of wheelsets with the 16 spokes front and 20 back. I'm guessing your local shop will stand behind them as well, so you did ok. 

They also have an aluminum brake track, which makes them a little more user friendly than a full carbon rim. They should ride nice and smooth, and still be quite aero. Nothing wrong with that.









secteur said:


> Nice work, easy to beat on a guy AFTER he makes a purchase.
> where we're you the last week with your infinite wisdom??


----------



## trigg2045 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Great wheels - 2 years ownership - Same as RC 46 Spline H*



secteur said:


> Well in this case they are about the same weight as the custom and in my mind a better deal and a better fit for my needs. Mike I really wasn't asking for an opinion but thanks for offering one.
> dont so much care what you think I am pretty happy with a great set of wheels at a great price.



I'm sure you're happy with these wheels. I was in the same situation. These wheels are made by DT Swiss, a quality manufacturer and are the same specs as their RC 46 Spline H model. 

DT Swiss - RC 46 SPLINE H

I was a Clydesdale when I bought these (thankfully no more) and have only needed the rear wheel trued once in over 1,000 miles of riding. They are very good wheels and a great value when you find takeoffs.


----------

